# Mounting driftwood to slate



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all! I have a nice piece of cypress driftwood in my 90 gallon planted discus tank that I'm really tired of waiting for it to sink. Right now I have 2 rocks laying on the top of it holding it down. What type of drill bit would I need to drill a hole in slate to anchor it?? Is there another way to anchor the driftwood?? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I would use a drill bit that you dont care much for. I used regular 5/16 steel drilling bits to drill through slate. I did use water to aid in the process. In the end I had a dull bit, but it worked.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Then when type of bolt did you use to attach the both together? Something stainless steal for sure right?


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

Why not glue it on? They have epoxy putty that is harmless and non-toxic that drys under water. It would seem a lot easier then drilling.

Bruce


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

I wanted to see what I could use that I might already have on hand. I have a drill bit to use and I would only have to go about a mile for the attaching hardware. But for epoxy putty I'd have to go about 1/2 hr drive away. Plus I'll admit, I'm cheap.


----------



## junior10476 (Feb 7, 2008)

I used stainless steal screws and a mason bit to drill through the slate. its very simple not hard at all.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

You could also do this :










(thanks for the picture Renaud )


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I used zip ties to attach my wood to slate to weigh it down and keep it at the angle I wanted.

I cut the wood at the angle I wanted it to rest on the slate and then drilled it to for the zip tie. If I do it again though I'll put the wood at a steeper angle than I want as they have settled once in the tank and are leaning more.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone! I'll let you know how I do with it and I'll post pics then too. I'm gonna see if I can get it done this weekend. Then I can finally start to scape this tank, right now everything is all over the place!


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Well thanks to everyone that helped! I went a picked up a mason bit and had my husband drill 2 holes thru the slate and attach the wood with 2 stainless steel screws.

Here's a pic..


----------



## junior10476 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks really good very happy for you


----------

